# Measuring square keeps slipping



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm working on my very 1st quilt..actually I'm cutting the material for my very 1st quilt and am having a heck of a time keeping my ruler from slipping as I rotary cut. I have come to the point where I'm laying my entire lower arm on the ruler and then laying my body on top of my arm to hold it in place. This is a bit ridiculous in my opinion. I see these "pro's" zipping right along with their rotary cutters with little effort. What's the secret?
gre:


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

The trick is to have something on the back of your rulers that grip the fabric. They sell little round sand paper dots that stick to the back. You can actually make your own with some fine grit sandpaper and some rubber cement.

Another thing that works in a pinch is to put a few smears of rubber cement directly on the back of your ruler, say in the general area of the corners. Let it dry and then it will grip your fabric. You can roll it off when you want to.

One way to control your ruler is to spread your ruler hand out on top of the ruler with your pinky finger extending over the non-cutting edge and resting on the fabric. That way when you push along the ruler with the cutting hand it helps hold the ruler in place.

Here is a link that will show you several products to keep your rulers stable. Be very careful with a ruler slipping around as you can cut yourself with the rotary cutter way to easily. 

Happy quilting!


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

https://www.softexpressions.com/software/notions/FabGrab.php


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Another thing that works in a pinch is to put a few smears of rubber cement directly on the back of your ruler, say in the general area of the corners. Let it dry and then it will grip your fabric. You can roll it off when you want to.


This is my vote. A strip of caulk works, too. (Since I _have_ caulk on hand but not rubber cement  )


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use True Cut ruler grips. They are small transparent circles you stick to the bottom of your ruler. Some folks use small sandpaper rounds or hot glue dots on the back of their rulers. And others use basting spray which lasts several weeks per spray. I prefer the True Cuts as it is easier to move the ruler with them than the other methods. As already mentioned, spread your hand out and do not cut much beyond your hand -- reposition as needed.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I too am new to quilting and am learning how to use a rotary cutter and quilting square. My first reaction was to enlist the help of my children (ages 7 and 9) who were interested and wanted to be underfoot anyway. I have them press all their weight strait down on my longer ruler to keep that end from slipping while I cut my fabric on the other end. I have to confess tho, I am guilty of asking them to hold the other end of the ruler even when I didn't need it just to keep them out of the way. 
The idea of using silicone dots, rubber cement, and self sticking sand paper is very intriguing.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I also find that cutting at counter top height is easier on my back, but harder for me to control slippage. Cutting at regular table height helps me keep my weight on top of the ruler, instead of pushing it away as I apply pressure. 

I have tried those little green felt feet for under lamps and things - too thick unless you use a lot of them, and then they obscure your vision.

There is also a brand of rulers that has the no-slip dots formed into them - www.creativegridsusa.com. I have a few and really like them (6x24 ruler and 60 degree triangle.) I plan to invest in the bigger square rulers as $$ allows.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's a quick tute on how to rotary cut. 

[YOUTUBE]-yMH67a-bDs[/YOUTUBE]

Notice how she's using her finger tips to hold the ruler down, how she's standing over the ruler a little to apply pressure, and the angle she holds the cutter at. 

Another thing, You might be a little nervous about getting the cuts right. So, relax a little and think of it as slicing pizza.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the same slipping problem. Thank you for the fine advice. I do have to tell myself to let the cutter do the work. I tend to tense up, and press too hard, which knocks the ruler off the line.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I had no problem at all, but then maybe it's because I've cut a lot of Sheetrock and have learned how to use the utility knife so you cut along the edge, but don't press too much into the ruler. With the utility knife, if you lean into the ruler too hard, you'll either move the ruler, or you'll go up over it and into your fingers. 

Watched the video - I would say that is what I do, and I also am loving my Olipfa rulers. 
Notice that she pushes DOWN rather hard, but is not pushing against the ruler with much pressure. 

I try to always cut away from the finished area (have that under the ruler) so if I go a bit off track, I can just trim it up.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

What helps me is I use the 5"X24" ruler that has the lip across the bottom. I hang the lip on the edge of my mat and that helps steady the ruler.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Terri in WV said:


> Another thing, You might be a little nervous about getting the cuts right. So, relax a little and think of it as slicing pizza.


If only you knew the things my husband says every time I slice pizza. . . :umno:

No wonder I have a hard time cutting true w/my rotary cutter, lol.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

If the blade is dull, I think the slippage increases.

Ruby, I have one of those rulers with the lip on it - OLFA, I think? Anyway, the lip isn't true/flush/square, whatever, so my cuts aren't accurate. Grr. Good to know yours is accurate.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

A safety glove i.e. "Klutz glove" is a very good idea when using a rotary cutter. I make it a habit to always use it as I am also on the learning curve.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Chixarecute said:


> If the blade is dull, I think the slippage increases.
> 
> Ruby, I have one of those rulers with the lip on it - OLFA, I think? Anyway, the lip isn't true/flush/square, whatever, so my cuts aren't accurate. Grr. Good to know yours is accurate.


Mine is maybe a 1/32 off so I always line up my fabric with the lines on the cutting mat and when I lay the ruler down with the lip over the edge then I check the cutting line on the mat with the ruler and make sure the edge of the ruler is with the line on the mat all the way up. So far haven't had a problem.

I use to work in interior design workrooms and we would sometime work on fabric that cost up to $300.00 a yard. So needless to say we would measure several times before cutting. So it just comes natural to me to check the cutting lines at least a couple times before cutting.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the tips and techniques! Sorry I haven't commented sooner - spent a couple days in the hospital and not quite feeling up to my usual self.

I'm sure I tense up when I go to cut any fabric since this is so new to me. Another problem I have is I have to get very close to what I'm working on due to being legally blind...as well as trying to be a perfectionist. lol

Next time I'm out at the sewing shop I'm going to look for some of those anti slip dots and/or rubber cement and hopefully they will help me improve.


----------

